# cpuset inside a jail



## cgigeek (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy holidays to all.

Is there a way *I* can assign a CPU set to a process or binary running in a jail*?* (I know I can assign CPU sets to the jail itself, but that is not what I am looking for)

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## kclark (Jan 1, 2014)

Try using sysutils/schedutils and use `taskset`.  I haven't tried it but it seems to work based on this thread.


----------

